# [gelöst] images2mpg

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Weiß jemand,in welchem Packet images2mpg enthalten ist?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Aug 18, 2007 6:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Laut: http://www.rommel.stw.uni-erlangen.de/~fejf/cgi-bin/pfs-web.pl?action=search_file&limit=500&filter=images2mpg

	media-plugins/kipi-plugins-0.1.0_rc1

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

